# Need help with a script



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2011)

Im terrible at programming and just as bad at making a script. Im hoping I can make a script that will allow me to install drivers with just a double click of the script and it reboots after driver installation when necessary and starts installing the next driver in line. I want it to be completely unattended.

Also, Im looking to make one for installing programs as well. (Firefox, Ccleaner, etc)

If this is at all possible id greatly appreciate the help. 

Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

Have you tried autoit?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2011)

Tried it? Never even heard of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

AutoIt v3 is a freeware BASIC-like scripting language designed for automating the Windows GUI and general scripting.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2011)

Now i just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

The full help section on autoit is extremely helpful! I had to make scripts for our engineering department at work for their installers so they only had to click on one file and it would install all of their CNC software's.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2011)

I cant even get the Help (F1) to launch. :-\


----------



## t_ski (Dec 25, 2011)

We also use AutoIt at my work.  I say "we," but I really mean some of the other guys.  I haven't messed with it yet, but I was thinking about making a custom script for myself to launch all of my management tools in the exact screen locations I want them to be.  You can do things like that easily with this.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2011)

I forgot I made this thread! 

Anyway, it still seems like if even I were to use this program, it would still rely on me having an idea on what I was doing when it came to making a script and I just dont.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Also, Im looking to make one for installing programs as well. (Firefox, Ccleaner, etc)



Just use Ninite.  That will at least cover most of the common free programs that most people use.


----------

